# Personal settings ECO mode?



## tonyiiiafl (Sep 8, 2019)

I have a 2019 Tiguan SEL. LOVE IT! However, when setting the personal settings, When I start the vehicle, the transmission shows ECO on the display, but defaults to D or Normal mode on the dash, and drives as such. DOes the car hold the ECO mode setting?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

tonyiiiafl said:


> I have a 2019 Tiguan SEL. LOVE IT! However, when setting the personal settings, When I start the vehicle, the transmission shows ECO on the display, but defaults to D or Normal mode on the dash, and drives as such. DOes the car hold the ECO mode setting?


No, by default the car will go back to Drive. If you want to keep it in Eco make your changes in Custom. Even though the MIB will still show ECO in the top left corner, it’s a known bug. 

If you make your changes in Custom, the car will stay in Custom and to the settings of your liking. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## tonyiiiafl (Sep 8, 2019)

*ECO*

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## shinerb (Apr 3, 2012)

Good points above.

A little off topic but I notice the following things in a 2019 SE. Curious if these are in line with what other 2019 owners experience.

*Eco: *most refined engine noise

*Normal:* going from 1st to 2nd sounds the harshest and possibly the slowest (close call with Eco Mode)

*Sport:* quickest off the line, quickest gear changes and less refined than Eco but much more refined than Normal


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

shinerb said:


> Good points above.
> 
> A little off topic but I notice the following things in a 2019 SE. Curious if these are in line with what other 2019 owners experience.
> 
> ...


Can confirm


Sent while on the run


----------



## Terry231194 (Dec 30, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> No, by default the car will go back to Drive. If you want to keep it in Eco make your changes in Custom. Even though the MIB will still show ECO in the top left corner, it’s a known bug.
> 
> If you make your changes in Custom, the car will stay in Custom and to the settings of your liking.
> 
> ...


I have a 2020 Tiguan SEL 4motion and I have the same issue when I went to my dealer and asked about it they told me that all VW wil do that because there was a law suite against the VW because people didn’t know if they were on park or drive when they started the car and it said E or S. So it’s still will show D but it’s should drive on what ever mode were pre set.


----------



## JB4532 (Dec 16, 2020)

The transmission always defaults to Normal at startup because this is the mode that was tested for government emissions/mileage requirements. (The emissions and mileage tests are the same tests. They use a standard fuel and then backward calculate the fuel economy off of the emissions results.) If Volkswagen were going to let you default the transmission to Eco or Sport, in addition to Normal, they would have to pay to run three sets of tests and then average them, which they presumably are not going to do. You can easily verify for yourself at startup that the transmission is not in Eco mode by moving the shifter over to manual and you will see that you are in 1st gear. If the transmission were actually in Eco mode, you would be in 2nd gear at startup. Eco always starts from a standstill in 2nd gear whereas Normal and Sport start from a standstill in 1st.

Also, if you were wondering why they don’t let you permanently turn off stop/start (without Carista etc, as applicable), it is the same reason as above. They would have to run two sets of tests and then average them. It’s not that they are stupid.


----------

